# post pics of semi aquatic setups plz!!!



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

as title said post pics of your semi aquatic setups just so i get an idea about how to set one up


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

YouTube - Fire-bellied Toad (Bombina orientalis) care

That's mine.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

here be mine!


----------



## nessa (Mar 30, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> YouTube - Fire-bellied Toad (Bombina orientalis) care
> 
> That's mine.


i like  wish i'd done mine in a slightly bigger tank now :notworthy:

(grrr i can't make my images smaller )


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

that is one of the best ones i have seen looks pretty natural


----------

